# desktop zoomed in too far



## grimx (Mar 27, 2010)

using FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE, 32 bin, KDE desktop

my panel half way hidden below the screen.
how do i set the vertical screen size, or what ever?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## grimx (Mar 27, 2010)

ok i had to do a reinstall because when i try to logout of KDE,
or try to go to a virtual console, all i get is a black screen,
which i can't do anything in.


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

solved my video problem i needed to use savage.


----------

